# headrests adjustable for 2014?



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Does anyone know if the front driver's seat headrest is adjustable to tilt forward and backward? Im sure this may have been discussed here before, so I apologize is I am asking the same question again. It seems some claim the headrest
is positioned too far forward and is NOT adjustable, but than others say it is adjustable, so I am just looking for some confirmation.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

nodule said:


> Does anyone know if the front driver's seat headrest is adjustable to tilt forward and backward? Im sure this may have been discussed here before, so I apologize is I am asking the same question again. It seems some claim the headrest
> is positioned too far forward and is NOT adjustable, but than others say it is adjustable, so I am just looking for some confirmation.


Not on my 2012.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

When we test drove a 2012 Focus, head restrains were so far forward, made my wife and I stare at the floor. Salesman told us people that buy these things remove the head restrains. Cruze are well set back and the only adjustment we have is up or down.

Rather than post this, visit your Chevy dealer and test drive one, not only the head restrains, seats, position of the steering wheel, foot controls, gear shift lever, controls, etc. It all adds up to your comfort, safety, and convenience. And we all are built a bit different.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Hard to do that since I have a 2014 Cruze on order.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Not on my 2012.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


Not on my 13 either and 13 they deleted the rear center head rest iirc. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Not on my 13 either and 13 they deleted the rear center head rest iirc.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


My 2012 dosnt have a center head rest in the back either.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Does anyone feel the headrest is positioned too far forward and is uncomfortable?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

nodule said:


> Does anyone feel the headrest is positioned too far forward and is uncomfortable?


No but I rarely use my headrest.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

nodule said:


> Hard to do that since I have a 2014 Cruze on order.


I would guess the '14 Diesel Cruze would be the same as far as headrests go, so a trip to a dealership that has a diesel on the lot would answer your question.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

nodule said:


> Does anyone feel the headrest is positioned too far forward and is uncomfortable?


The seats are a fantastic fit for me, headrests and all, but I'm not that tall.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Not on my 13 either and 13 they deleted the rear center head rest iirc.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Might depend on model my 11 month old diesel CDX has a center headrest. The head rest is really only meant to stop whip lash injuries if you get rear ended anyway.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Im 5' 11" 170


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

nodule said:


> Im 5' 11" 170


5'7"/155. Hopefully you find it comfortable as well but I suppose seat comfort is subjective person to person. 

The Focus is the only one that really bothered me. 

My dad is 6'/230 and finds the front seats in the Cruze a little cramped for his liking. Meanwhile, I find their Honda (that he loves) super uncomfortable.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not near my car but google images show the rears are smaller than the front. Think they are swappable between the seats if the fronts were too far tilted fwd for him?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> Not near my car but google images show the rears are smaller than the front. Think they are swappable between the seats if the fronts were too far tilted fwd for him?


I used to have my rear headrest mounted up front, so much more comfortable than those huge front factory ones. However after watching a few crash videos I switched back, the larger head rest catches your head/neck better in a collision.


----------



## HakeCruze (May 10, 2013)

The 2014 Cruze headrests are only adjustable up and down. At least on my 2014 1LT RS


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi nodule

According to the 2014 Cruze manual the seat headrests are adjustable up and down (of course) but there is no mention of forward and backwards adjustment. Here is a link with some pictures of the 2014 Cruze interior:

2014 Chevy Cruze: Interior Photos - Fuel-Efficient Car | Chevrolet

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Cruze is not the best car for backing up, difficult to twist your body and view blocked by all those head restrains. Back in the old days, could put my right arm over the headless restrains, twist my body and backup at 25 mph. But not anymore, creepy like crazy trying to see people that don't watch where they are going and using all three mirrors, plus looking out that blocked rear window.

Could also be getting old, but won't admit that. 

Side view mirrors also suck on the Cruze has blind spots, so when switching lanes on the interstate, better twist my head and look. Never had that problem with other vehicles I owned with a good view. But pulling out in a parallel parking spot, always have to turn your head. Could be an old lady on a bicycle.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Just adjust your mirrors the right way:

How To: Adjust Your Mirrors to Avoid Blind Spots - Feature - Car and Driver

I really don't find visibility on the Cruze that bad, having driven SUVs and vans before. They do sell little stick-on blind spot mirrors that helped a lot on another car I owned.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Just adjust your mirrors the right way:
> 
> How To: Adjust Your Mirrors to Avoid Blind Spots - Feature - Car and Driver
> 
> I really don't find visibility on the Cruze that bad, having driven SUVs and vans before. They do sell little stick-on blind spot mirrors that helped a lot on another car I owned.


Just something to get use to. But must be a problem or else on the 2013 models, wouldn't offer a rear camera option. Right side mirror is okay. 

Finally stopped at my dealer to show him the problem with the upper rear corner of the driver's side window. A more than 1/4" gap in that corner where the other three doors have less than an 1/8" gap. Also showed him where I jammed in the foam. Made an appointment to bring the car in next Tuesday to have it repaired. Under warranty.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Rear view cameras are becoming part of standard safety equipment on every new car model as some part of some stupid safety law Obama passed.

Plus, technology packages were a huge part of the "mid-cycle" refresh for the Cruze in 2013.

Deadline for rearview cameras pushed to 2015 - Washington Post

If you ask me, they're just trying to make cars these days idiot-proof - braking for people, keeping them in lanes, etc. It would really be nice if people could just pay attention to their driving.


----------



## bri2001 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes it is uncomfortable to "rest" your head on the headrest. It is too far forward and makes you look down. The headrest was perfect on my 2001 Impala I traded in for my Cruze. I have a Malibu loaner now and it's even worse, way too far forward. What were these designers doing?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, use to define my 88 Supra seats was like having a hot blond on my back, but switched that to a red head.

Not only are the heights of the head restrains adjustable, but so are the tilts. As are the hug on the seat backs adjustable, can hug you nice and tight. As is the power lumbar, that feels good. Plus all that conventional stuff, front/rear, and independent tilt, separate motors for the front and back with a main one for height.

It's no wonder I kept this car so long, 25 years now.

But this was a $31,000 car back then when a Honda Accord or a Camry were in the $9,000 range fully equipped. You already know these Accord's or Camry's are three times the price today, which if the Supra if still made would be in the $90K class.

So guessing you won't find these features in a $20K class Cruze. Maybe should be in the $90K class when looking for these features. Seen these on lots, afraid to touch them.

Everything is over three times the price since then, if the government wants more money, they just print more money, think they use a different word called inflation. But still claim they are going broke. Except gas, that is more like seven times the price. Told my then new home is worth more than three times the price, so increased my property taxes by that same factor. What else as increased by more like a factor of five is our health insurance rates. Just about everything except our paychecks.

What really kills me for the last several years, is the inflation rate is increasing higher than the interest rates on my CD's. So not only getting screwed once, but twice as I have to pay taxes on that interest. But I was told its better to be screwed twice than once. Still thinking about this.


----------

